# My Sweet Little Lucy Dog



## Darin (May 4, 2007)

I'd like to Introduce you all to Lucy Dog, the sweetest little mutt. We got her last summer as a pup from a local rescue. Great dog... Smart, but follows her nose into trouble sometimes. 













Of course she sometimes has a crazy streak. This is what my wife and I came home to today (After all the doggie kisses and tail wagging). That is this weeks edition of The Economist... and I hadn't finished it yet :-(


----------



## Equestris (May 5, 2007)

Lucy is a heart stealer for sure. What a sweet little dog. At least she shredded the paper and not the carpet!


----------



## PHRAG (May 5, 2007)

I think I spy leather furniture in the last photo. I think you got away lucky with just a destroyed magazine.  

Maybe the Economist is too heavy a subject matter. You should get her a subscription to Show Dog Monthly.


----------



## Darin (May 5, 2007)

Yep, leather sofas... old though. Suprisingly, she has never chewed on any furniture. (Knock on wood) We keep her desire to chew under some semblance of control with Ropes, cow hoofs, and the best of all empty 2 litre soda bottles.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2007)

She has such a beautiful, and innocent-looking face.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2007)

Cute, just wants to play.


----------



## Grandma M (May 6, 2007)

It looks like she had lots of fun while you were gone.:rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------

